# Can't sleep on left side!



## SuzanneSomersFan (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey does anyone have a problem where they cant sleep on their left side cause they get pain on their right side and then stomach pain? this happens to me so I sleep on my right side every time i go to sleep. Please tell me what to do t about this thanksKristen


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi Kristen,I have the same problem...I sleep on my right side braced against a body pillow - front and back. Or I sleep on my back, with my upper half slightly elevated with pillows and my knees elevated using a couple folded body pillows. Ideally a wedge type pillow that you see in PT departments would work the best. But in either case, multiple, fluffy body pillows work the best for me.Laurie


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi Kristen,I have the same problem...I sleep on my right side braced against a body pillow - front and back. Or I sleep on my back, with my upper half slightly elevated with pillows and my knees elevated using a couple folded body pillows. Ideally a wedge type pillow that you see in PT departments would work the best. But in either case, multiple, fluffy body pillows work the best for me.Laurie


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi guys, I have the same problem but on the left side. I've always wondered if it was because my colon was full because when it's empty it doesn't do that. Are you IBS-C or D? I am C.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi guys, I have the same problem but on the left side. I've always wondered if it was because my colon was full because when it's empty it doesn't do that. Are you IBS-C or D? I am C.


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi AllThis happens to me, but I do find if I make porridge late at night made with water it packs the colon out so the pain is not so bad at night, a Dr told me to do this, and it does work, please try it, you have nothing to lose.Thanks, Sam.


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi AllThis happens to me, but I do find if I make porridge late at night made with water it packs the colon out so the pain is not so bad at night, a Dr told me to do this, and it does work, please try it, you have nothing to lose.Thanks, Sam.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

I have chronic abdominal pain either due to surgery (my GI called it surgically induced IBS at one time) or from a congenital defect with my pancreas (or both I guess).But I really don't have altered bowel habits unless I am having an attack of acute pancreatitis - then I have diarrhea. If anything I tend to be constipated now because of the medications I take to treat the symptoms of my pancreas problem (I take oxycodone and zofran - both known slowers of the GI tract). I am curious about the porridge...what is that made of / from?laurie


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

I have chronic abdominal pain either due to surgery (my GI called it surgically induced IBS at one time) or from a congenital defect with my pancreas (or both I guess).But I really don't have altered bowel habits unless I am having an attack of acute pancreatitis - then I have diarrhea. If anything I tend to be constipated now because of the medications I take to treat the symptoms of my pancreas problem (I take oxycodone and zofran - both known slowers of the GI tract). I am curious about the porridge...what is that made of / from?laurie


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

porridge is oats, you can buy it in the UK, you add water and heat it up in the pan, until you get a thick paste, it tastes delicious and fills you up too, puts fuel on the fire, I am sure there will be something equivalent in the USA..Ask at your local health storeThanks, Sam.


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

porridge is oats, you can buy it in the UK, you add water and heat it up in the pan, until you get a thick paste, it tastes delicious and fills you up too, puts fuel on the fire, I am sure there will be something equivalent in the USA..Ask at your local health storeThanks, Sam.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Traditional Chinese Medicine would say its better to sleep on your right side anyway - something to do with the way organs are shaped on the left side and everything is compacted when you sleep on that side; whereas sleeping on your right does not compact them so much.So there you go!


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Traditional Chinese Medicine would say its better to sleep on your right side anyway - something to do with the way organs are shaped on the left side and everything is compacted when you sleep on that side; whereas sleeping on your right does not compact them so much.So there you go!


----------



## CandyElfKY (Jul 13, 2004)

Sometimes that happens to me, but I've noticed if I sleep with a body pillow it's not as bad.


----------



## CandyElfKY (Jul 13, 2004)

Sometimes that happens to me, but I've noticed if I sleep with a body pillow it's not as bad.


----------



## SuzanneSomersFan (Oct 24, 2004)

So there is nothing i should worry about right? what do u think of my name in this room?


----------



## SuzanneSomersFan (Oct 24, 2004)

So there is nothing i should worry about right? what do u think of my name in this room?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2004)

Sorry - who on earth is Suzanne Somers? Don't think she's reached this neck of the woods (rain-soaked Manchester, UK!!). I too have occassional problems on one side - hideous cramping pain under my left rib but its very transient.All the bestSue


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2004)

Sorry - who on earth is Suzanne Somers? Don't think she's reached this neck of the woods (rain-soaked Manchester, UK!!). I too have occassional problems on one side - hideous cramping pain under my left rib but its very transient.All the bestSue


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Sue,Suzanne Somers is an actress that is famous for her role on the TV series "Three's Company". Then she did some thigh master commercials for the exercise craze and I think she recently wrote a book about being sexy after 50. At least I think that is the person that is being referred to.LaurieSSFan - It is hard to tell you right out that it isn't something to worry about because, you know, we would hate for you to ignore something that shouldn't be.....but I think it is not that uncommon to have soreness in different parts of the abdomen too.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Sue,Suzanne Somers is an actress that is famous for her role on the TV series "Three's Company". Then she did some thigh master commercials for the exercise craze and I think she recently wrote a book about being sexy after 50. At least I think that is the person that is being referred to.LaurieSSFan - It is hard to tell you right out that it isn't something to worry about because, you know, we would hate for you to ignore something that shouldn't be.....but I think it is not that uncommon to have soreness in different parts of the abdomen too.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I can't sleep lying flat or on either side unless there is some elevation, either with pillows or in a recliner. Otherwise I get ery queasy and get a stomach ache. Weird, huh?


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I can't sleep lying flat or on either side unless there is some elevation, either with pillows or in a recliner. Otherwise I get ery queasy and get a stomach ache. Weird, huh?


----------

